# War In Warrington - The New Breed



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

The WAR series of Ultimate Fighting Events is on the move. After building an excellent reputation in West Cumbria. We are proud to announce the next show will be held at the:

PARR HALL, Warrington on Saturday 31st May.

Tickets will be on sale very soon.

Fighters wanted.

Contact:

Alex 07912525808

Mark 07971737234


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

How much are the tickets likely to be mate?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Cool, not far at all from me im up for that keep us posted on tickets n stuff.


----------



## DNA-WAR (Mar 20, 2008)

We're looking at between Â£25 for Standard (Â£30 on the door), Â£40 VIP Tables/Waitress Service, Â£35 Balcony.

The Parr Hall has superb potential for a show. We're hoping to match that in the production.

I'll keep you posted when the tickets become available.

Thanks gents


----------



## bigrocky (Aug 9, 2007)

We are pleased to announce that we have now got the headline fight in place for the WAR venture into Warrington on the 31st May @ The Parr Hall.

The headline bout will be the WAR Light-Weight World Title Belt

Mick Sinclair (Predators Gym) vs. Tommy 'the gun' Greaves (The Snake-Pit)

Other bouts tbc...

If you would be interested in competing, please get in touch with Mark07971737234 or Alex 07912525808.

Many thanks


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

is this show going to be all pro fights or are you goin to have semi-pro and amateur fights on the bill as well.


----------



## vilniusmma (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello guys,

Im searching fight for my fighters in Uk.










Artemij Sitenkov -62 kg

This fighter lost 4 fights but all of them against japan superstars Hideo Tokoro (grappling) Shuichiro Katsumura, Masahiro Oishi. In regular sports he is 6 time combat ***** champion of Lithuania, Europe vice champion, and Champion of European Union. In last fight in Ireland submitted David Lejenas who now is on 8 position on european mma top 10. mma record 6-4










Viktor Tomasevic -70 kg

Lithuania sport ***** and judo last year champion, this week win Lithuania combat ***** championship title in -73 kg weight. mma record 0-0










Andrius Sipaila -74 kg

Lithuania Muaythai champion, Lithuania Kudo karate 3st place. mma record 0-0










Mindaugas Myle- 84 kg

Lithuania pancration champion. mma record 1-2










Julius Mockus -93 kg

Lithuania muaythai champion mma record 1-0

My contacts:

email: [email protected] .


----------



## bigrocky (Aug 9, 2007)

War in Warrington No1 31st May

Fight card so far,

Lightweight World Title

Mick Sinclair V Tommy Greaves 70kg

Lightweight semi-pro Title

Gary Mawson V Alex Griffin 70kg

Richy Ryder V TBA LHW pro 93kg

Mick Butler V James Taylor MW semi-pro 84kg

Dave Moor V Kristian Warham MW (A) 84kg

Gary Robinson V Daitan Jackson WW semi-pro TBC 77kg

Dave Hunter V TBA MW (A) 84kg

Rhydian Hughes V TBC MW pro 84kg

More fighter to be matched up, if you have any fighter that would like to be matched with any of these fighter please contact Mark 07971737234

[email protected] asap.

:beerchug:


----------

